# ABS Light On - 2002 VW Golf 2.0 MK4 Automatic



## mikewitas (Feb 21, 2009)

The ABS light came on today as I was exiting a parking ramp. The Brake light also started flashing. When I later shut off and restarted the car, the brake light was not flashing, but the ABS light remained on.
The car stops fine, but their appears to be no ABS (there is no chatter during hard stops on slick surfaces).
I have had no brake work on the car in over six years of ownership except for the cleaning of the rear brake pads a long time ago. The car now has 65,000 miles on it.
Any advice/guidance would be greatly appreciated before I take the car into the shop. I'd rather not pay for a whole ABS control box if a sensor or some other smaller item is the cause.
It was wet and slushy snow conditions when the light came on. Could this perhaps be a contributor to the problem? The battery was replaced about two months ago, so it should not be a low battery power issue.
Thanks!


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

do you have access to a vag com, to run a test, see what code is stored?


----------



## mikewitas (Feb 21, 2009)

The light was still on when I restarted the car several hours later. But after a minute or so of driving, it went off and has stayed off so far. 
I'm told that our wet and slushy Milwaukee weather might have temporarily confused the ABS system, due to differences in wheel speed and/or crud buildup on the brake pads and sensors. But I have owned this car for almost 7 years and it never happened before.
A friend that drives a Jetta has a code reader. But if the light has gone out, is the code still stored?


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

you need more that a code reader though. a typical code reader wont read abs, only check engine lights. i had my check engine light flash on for about a second last week on startup. when i got my vag com this weekend i scanned it and had a weird intermittent coding invalid code. like i said though it only flashed on for a second, but it will store it.


----------

